# need help.



## 009

I recorded this recently... needed it as accompaniment for a school choir concert next week. But there's something wrong with the playback. 
The violin version seems to come in a split second later than the piano. I did it with the dual function... U know the recording while playing the another track thing.
I wonder if u guys has used it b4? Is it supposed to end up like that? And how do I solve the problem? I've tried aligning the track, but there's no difference. :blink:

And Is it really obvious? Or quite oblivious actually? It sounds wierd to me, as I already know the song... so I really need comments. Thanks. :lol: 
BTW, u've to go to soundclick again. Very sorry, LOL. Thanks. :lol:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/7/ytanddwmusic.htm


----------



## Daniel

I didn't download it, something wrong with my soundclick account (password forgotten). But never mind. 

About the dual recording thing:

You made 2 tracks, yes? Do you have the original version of it saved? What software? It shall be easy to drag one track in the right position.


----------

